# Tiger sur un powerbook G3 lombar



## Mathis77 (11 Août 2010)

Bonjour je vais faire l acquisition du PB G3 Lombar et je voulait savoir si je pouvait le mettre sous 10.4             Merci d avance Mathis77


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2010)

Mathis77 a dit:


> Bonjour je vais faire l acquisition du PB G3 Lombar et je voulait savoir si je pouvait le mettre sous 10.4             Merci d avance Mathis77



Plusieurs raisons s'y opposent :

1) il n'est pas muni d'une interface Firewire, or Tiger ne peut s'installer que sur les Mac qui en ont une d'origine, mais encore, ça, XPostFacto permet de le contourner,

2) Il ne supporte pas plus de 512 Mo de Ram (il ne supporte que de la PC66 ou de la PC100, les plus grosses barrettes font 256 Mo), or pour te situer le problème, mon PB G3 "Pismo", à 500 Mhz avec 1 Go de Ram (sa carte mère à 100 Mhz lui permet d'utiliser de la PC133, donc d'avoir 2 barrettes de 512 Mo) est "limite limite" avec Tiger, alors un G3 à 333 Mhz ou 400 Mhz (avec une carte mère à 66 Mhz), limité en Ram, je ne te dis pas, tu passerais plus de temps à admirer la roue chromatique qu'à t'en servir !

Non, Panther me parait la meilleure option pour faire tourner cette machine sous X, moins gourmand en Ram, et surtout "moins lourd à tirer" que le tigre, c'est la meilleure option.


----------

